# raccoon calling any one from the east coat do it?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I live in WV and have been wanting to try it but don't know if its as good here as in the west where they have the big cottonwoods?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have em here. Look for dens first. I don't hunt with dogs, just calling them works at times. I usually use a bird distress or raccoon fight on my Foxpro. You can use a distress hand call also. Be prepared for them to come pretty quickly at times as they're very territorial. Our season just started here but it also coincides with archery so I'm chasing deer at the moment. Good luck !


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been pretty successful calling them here in Michigan. 5 came in the morning I got these 2. raccoon distress brought them running in.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

We started too late last season to really get into them hot 'n heavy, but we sure had some exciting hunts... I'm gonna start alot earlier this season -- it's a blast...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

SG--we didn't start till mid January...Only 2 weeks left in the season at that time.... I'm starting the first night at midnight this year---the action is alot more consistent than the yotes around here--not as much pressure & the raccoon aren't as smart... Fox tend to come in easier, too, when using raccon distress..


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok thanks every one. The season starts here this Saturday the 13 th. Anyone call them this early in the season?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I found when calling for fox and coyotes back in the 70's in Ohio raccoon would respond to wood pecker and bird distress calls. I called using the creeks and streams as back stops. I wasn't able to put the 2 together back then but we did a lot of raccoon hunting with dogs back then. I found that most came out of den trees when less than 50 yards from den trees. They sounded like squirrels coming down the sides of the trees. Action seemed fast as it was not what I expected to call. Use what is real to your area yellow wood pecker, cardinal etc and I think you will do good, PS every raccoon has his territory so challenge him with raccoon squalls killing his meals on his or her turf mommas with little ones can be mean. Good luck post your pics


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------

